# 10 year old QH gelding



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

I know nothing about Western pleasure, but English pleasure will depend more on how he moves. If he's a pretty mover with a nice long stride, he could do English. But with his head set and his very round body, I'd guess you're better off going Western.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I cannot really decide from these photos if he is sickle hocked or if he stands under himself. Perhaps a touch cow hocked, as well. These pictures are almost taken to close to him to for me. And outside would help. I need to see his tail base in a side shot. He is considerably down hill and also butt high. He has a low neck set and a rather strait shoulder. He also appears a bit calf kneed in the second picture. Going by this, he has several reasons to develop issues down the road so I honestly would just do "fun" shows with him. I would lean towards him being a better suited western pleasure horse if I had to choose. He looks very sweet and like he'd make an excellent trail riding buddy. 

I want to say that your white spot is a bird catchers spot  but I cannot remember if there can be just one or if there are typically a few bird catchers spots.


----------

